# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  DVD проигрыватель PIONEER DV-565A

## tarzan

Аппарат в отличном состоянии. Полный комплект.

Характеристики

Декодеры Dolby Digital, DTS
Видео ЦАП 10 бит / 27 МГц
Аудио ЦАП 24 бит / 192 кГц
Поддерживаемые носители DVD, DVD R, DVD RW, CD, CD-R, CD-RW
Поддерживаемые форматы MP3, VideoCD, SVCD, DVD-Audio, SACD, JPEG
Выходы композитный, S-video, компонентный, SCART, аудио стерео, аудио 5.1CH, аудио оптический, аудио коаксиальный

400 грн

----------

